# samsung ml-1610 please help me!!!!



## zazie (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,
few days ago I've bought a samsung 1610. I discovered that it is not mac-compatible BUT I've foun some advice to use it anyway.
I've followed the instruction here
http://www.gadgetguy.de/?p=1125
and in some threads in this forum.
BUT
I'm only able to add the printer choosing Modem in the "advanced preference". If I chose USB the add bottom doesn't work.
Sorry for my English and for my confusion trying to explain my problem. I really appreciate if anybody could help me to connect my laser. 
Thanks
Monica


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't see where "Modem" comes into this scenario... why are you choosing "Modem" when it's a printer you're trying to add?


----------



## zazie (Mar 19, 2006)

i'll attach a jpg image so you can see. It is in Italian.
in one image you see that if I chose "USB printer" the "Add" ("Aggiungi") button doesn't work, if I chose "Modem" I can add the samsung.
Monica


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 19, 2006)

I noticed in that shot that the "Name" field (right under the drop-down menu for USB, etc.) is empty... perhaps you must give the printer a name before the "Add" button will activate...


----------



## zazie (Mar 19, 2006)

I've tried to put in the box a name but the "Add" button won't activate.


----------



## SamsungMl1610 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have had a similar problem with my Samsung ML 1610, a friend of mine sorted it. I will contact him and get the details to update this post. What are you doing in relation to cartridges? Do you find them expensive? 
http://www.samsungml1610.co.uk


----------

